# Source for ART-29100 (Aristo Craft Roller bearing trucks)



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Everywhere I know where to buy them says they're out of stock. Anyone got a source?

Thanks,
Burl


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Burl,
Call Robbie at RLD hobbies he just got in 2 cases 1-877-753-4629








Nick...


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Just placed an order!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats who I bought them from last


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

How many is in a case?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Lewis said they don't sale them in bulk anymore.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/03/2009 12:45 PM
Lewis said they don't sale them in bulk anymore.


Another shot in the foot.

Wonder what the "business related" reasoning for that was?

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well at least you can still find them. Good to know RLD has them. Later RJD


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe now that Marty is casting carbodies, the demand for trucks will go up... 

I wonder if USAT sells their roller bearing trucks in bulk?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Before you know it Marty will be casting RB trucks







. Then we wont have to worry about bulk If Marty keeps up he soon will be able to quit his day job. HeHe. Later JD


----------

